
Alternatives to Digital Ocean with API? - judiso
What are alternatives to Digital Ocean which have REST API (!) and more or less the same pricing?
======
donalhunt
Google Cloud Platform?

I believe there is a REST API. see
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/api/getting-
started](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/api/getting-started)

Pricing should be pretty competitive. details at
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/pricing](https://cloud.google.com/compute/pricing)

------
herbst
Big fan of exoscale here, not sure if their API fits your needs:

[https://community.exoscale.ch/api/](https://community.exoscale.ch/api/)

Pricing is more or less identical with Digital Ocean, but you get better
support on better hardware and actual privacy as they only reside in
Switzerland.

~~~
judiso
Thanks.

